# potato ravioli



## hedder (May 26, 2003)

We just got back from Italy on Sunday. While we where in Florence we had this recipe that was stuffed ravioli with potato and with a similar kind of bolognese sauce over it.. Would anyone have the recipe and the name?? Much appericated...hedder:chef:


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

Hi hedder!

I'm sorry of having had no time to give you some info about Italy, but hope you have enjoyed your italian trip all the same!
In order to be forgiven, I'll give you a recipe of "Ravioli di patate":

Ingredients ( serve 6):

For the pasta dough:
-300 gr flour
-1 egg
-a pinch of salt and a small amount of warm water

For the filling:
-400 gr potatoes
-1 onion
-200 gr ricotta
-1 small bunch of parsley, chopped
-1 small bunch of fresh mint, chopped
-50 gr butter
-S&P

(Sorry for the "metric" doses but I'm not that clever with conversions...)

Make the pasta dough as usual and keep it aside. Boil the potatoes until tender, peel and mash them. Mince the onion and fry it very gently with the butter. Mix all the filling ingredients until smooth.
Roll up the pasta dough and make the Ravioli as usual. Cook them in boiling water and season with your favourite sauce.

This is a recipe from Alto Adige, which is generally seasoned with Speck, diced in cubes and fried in butter, but many local variations exist, from Northern to Southern Italy. Ricotta can be replaced with other cheeses like Parmigiano or Pecorino, and the herbs can be changed according to your taste. Sometimes an egg is added to the filling to firm it up.

Hope this helps!

Pongi


----------



## hedder (May 26, 2003)

Thanks so much for the recipe!!!!! We had a wonderful time except the weather was so hot , it made moving around and sight seeing hard.. We ended up going to Verona, Venice, Florance, Pisa.. We were going to go to Rome , but it was just so hot, so we ended up going down to Bavaria and staying in the Alps for a few days. How wonderful that was. Weather great, so oooo romantic... Alls forgiving!! Thanks again for the recipe, it was a wonderful meal.. hedder


----------

